# Best clinics in Europe for own egg IVF/ICSI



## Gulnaz (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi all

After our failed and very disappointing cycle in June at Reprofit. I am just wondering if you lovely ladies would recommend any other clinic in Europe with good success rates. This next cycle will really be our last go at having a sibling for our DD. We have had a go in the UK at Care Manchester in Nov 2012 which was BFN. TIA.


Gulnaz


----------

